# Do you hold your pipe with your mouth?



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi, Iv seen some pipe smokers walk in the street and hold the pipe in there mouth with out using hands, wow dosn't it way to much?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

FriendlyFire said:


> Hi, Iv seen some pipe smokers walk in the street and hold the pipe in there mouth with out using hands, wow dosn't it way to much?


Depends on the pipe. ..... some are quite light.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I do it, I hold with my pipe in my mouth because most of the time I'm typing when smoking. :tu

Works fine for me, it's not like the pipe is made from a cinder block.


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

There are pipes out there designed to be held in your mouth, they're really lightweight, and are usually bent with a smaller bowl. Here's an example...

http://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/new/stanwell/moreinfo.cfm?Product_ID=34610


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Cheeto said:


> There are pipes out there designed to be held in your mouth, they're really lightweight, and are usually bent with a smaller bowl. Here's an example...
> 
> http://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/new/stanwell/moreinfo.cfm?Product_ID=34610


I think it looks a little like my new pipe I got yesterday for $29.99 it says italy on it dose that mean anything.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I only do it once in a while and when I do I have a "pipe bite" on the end... I don't know if thats what they are called or not but they are those rubber things that you stretch over the part of the pipe that goes in your mouF..... Thats right I said mouF.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I got walking pipes, and sitting bowls. I got bents for the street and a long stroll in the park, I got straight lights for a flake in the café....now you know why we call it a pension sapping hobby.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

monsoon said:


> Depends on the pipe. ..... some are quite light.


weight of the pipe and the style of bit (how comfy it is) are what matter.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Greg holds his pipe with his MIND POWERS!!! :r


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

I never do this...but then I also never had a cigarette hanging in my lips, not do I do this with cigars.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I do it all the time 'cause I always have to be fiddling with something. Some pipes are a front clencher and some are a side clencher. Others that shouldn't be clenched hurt like hell the next day. Rubberized stems are the best for biting IMO


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I have found that doing so simply differs from one person to another. Some can do it, with no problems, and others cannot. I find that I cannot do it comfortably, so I never do. To be honest, it's the same for me with cigars, I rarely hold them for any period of time in my mouth.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I have a lovely little budget, straight Big Ben, vulcanite and light, a perfect straight for the street. Soft and light on jaw.


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

I will often hold my pipe in my teeth for a short time while I am doing something else with my hands, but not for long periods. I NEVER hold a cigar in my mouth though.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

DubintheDam said:


> I have a lovely little budget, straight Big Ben, vulcanite and light, a perfect straight for the street. Soft and light on jaw.





DubintheDam said:


> I got walking pipes, and sitting bowls. I got bents for the street and a long stroll in the park, I got straight lights for a flake in the café....now you know why we call it a pension sapping hobby.


Dub, are you about to break into song? You got the start of some nice lyrics there, bro!:tu


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

EvanS said:


> I never do this...but then I also never had a cigarette hanging in my lips, not do I do this with cigars.


:tpd: I've tried it but just isn't for me.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

clench 98% of the time. That's why the size and weight ( and to a certain extent, the shape) of a pipe is important to me. Also a comfortable bit is paramount.


----------



## Will_S (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been clenching more lately, usually I clench while walking. Thats why I have been preferring classic english billiard shapes lately.


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

I do it from time to time, usually when I need both hands for something (typing most commonly)


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

Like most others, I find that I only clench while doing something else with my hands


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

I upgraded my jaw to the "Clench-O-Matic 2200" - now I can bite hockey pucks in half or hold a large briar for days.

Luckily Mr Moo pointed it out to me, and the upgrade was only $785.00 - otherwise, I would have had to stick with my stock jaw and teeth.


----------



## SAjunidog (Oct 1, 2007)

I try to hold my briars with my hands most of the time, but if I'm not paying too much attention I'l end up holding it in my jaw. Cobs on the other hand I simply don't care about (and I usually smoke them when walking, compared to briars while sitting), and I've nearly bitten through one of their stems (quite litterally, I'd give it two more smokes before its got a nice hole where my lower canine goes).


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

I will hold my briar pipes but clench cobs while doing work outside.....just don't like the feel of it when I clench.


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

Definitely do with cobs a featherweights


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

I prefer heavier pipes so it makes it difficult. I am also anal about keeping stuff in good order, thus me likey teeth marks on my bit... :O


----------



## icculus1946 (Apr 24, 2006)

I dont.


----------

